# Puppy with NO Energy



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

We purchased a working GSD pup a couple of weeks ago. At the time she was almost 13 weeks old. Her breeder demonstrated her 'drive' at the kennel when we picked her up, and she was very motivated, etc.

Since we have gotten her home she has shown NOTHING. She is not motivated by food, toys, attention, etc. She does nothing but lay around. She eats fine and has been given a clean bill of health by the vet. I am unsure where to go with her....My husband is seriously ready to return her to the breeder, if that's even an option. It is just very frustrating.

The plan for her is do do SchH events as well as AKC obedience.

Thoughts?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

is the dog shy or a little skittish?

what is your routine?

what have you been trying to do with it?

what is your feeding schedule?


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

She isn't shy or skittish. She is fairly alert to noises and when out in the yard, but doesn't show shyness or fear.

We haven't tried to do much with her except some motivational puppy obedience, etc. While she went nuts for the flirt pole and food at the breeder's she is showing no interest in anything here. She hasn't even been very responsive in attempts to teach her to look upon hearing her name. She doesn't get much 'play time' with the other dogs, possibly 30 minutes total a day. Even in the yard she will pee and then just go lay down.

She is fed twice a day...was on Royal Canin with the breeder and then I put her on raw. She hasn't shown any signs of physical illness except the lethargy, but as I said before she has a clean bill of health from the vet.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

maybe try putting her back on what she was eating at the breeders. also, skip the obedience for now, let her just settle in and be a pup. if shes not interested in any toys or tug then give that a break for a while too. why does she not get much play time with the other dogs?


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

How long have you had her for? Was she still with litter mates when you picked her up?


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

She was still with two of her female litter mates when we got her. We have had her almost 12 days.


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

Putting her back on dog food isn't an option. I will not feed it. As far as playing with the other dogs, it is limited with all my pups. I want her to show a stronger interest in humans than she does the other dogs. She is allowed time with my senior female Mal who will put her in her place.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you think she's tuned into dogs after being with her litter mates for so long and maybe just feeling a little lonely? I would talk with the breeder and let her know whats happening and just give it some time like Sam said. If things don't improve you should make sure you can return her.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

It may be that you are just expecting too much from her too early. I would just let her be a pup for a while and see what happens. If you are dead set on raw, maybe try a new diet for her. she might not be getting what she needs.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> She is allowed time with my senior female Mal who will put her in her place.


This may be a reason she's feeling inhibited? Unless you are out there watching at all times she may be getting corrected harder than you think by the older female. You didn't mention if they (the pup and older female) play together or not?!

If this pup was fine with normal drives at the breeder's house I'm going to guess and say it's something going on at your house that you may not even be aware of. It's really difficult to say over the internet without seeing it. 

One other thought..how is the pup kept during the day?!


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

It seems to me from your descriptions that she is fearful to be with you in her new environment.
You have taken her from a familiar safe place, alienated her from your pack, changed her diet and routine and expect her to perform - so for me, she is obviously stressed over it. Much of what you are describing is perfectly normal, especially among super sensitive dogs. With time and understanding and a complete blood panel work up to rule out imbalances, I would give her the time she needs to work it out. But thats me.
If you are frustrated after only a couple of weeks, my thoughts are she is not the right dog for you. Send her back now while you still can.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Can we see a video of her within her current environment?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

If this was my dog, and I couldn't return it to the breeder, I would spay/nueter and find a nice home. If your looking for a dog to do any sport with regardless of feed and leaving the nest so to speak, the dog should be active, alert and confident in its new suroundings immediately in my eyes. Maybe a bit reserved, but alert and active. 

I wouldn't waste the time unless you want a project!

Sounds nervy too...


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> We purchased a working GSD pup a couple of weeks ago. At the time she was almost 13 weeks old. Her breeder demonstrated her 'drive' at the kennel when we picked her up, and she was very motivated, etc.
> 
> Since we have gotten her home she has shown NOTHING. She is not motivated by food, toys, attention, etc. She does nothing but lay around. She eats fine and has been given a clean bill of health by the vet. I am unsure where to go with her....My husband is seriously ready to return her to the breeder, if that's even an option. It is just very frustrating.
> 
> ...


Give this puppy some time. Just let it be a pup. You are trying to project what you want this dog to be, instead of understanding what it is going through. Those puppies were not separated for 13 weeks.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Let see. Going from exciting stuff like playing with her littermates and chasing a rags on a flirt pole to relative isolation(except for maybe 1/2 hour a day) so she bonds with people , and pushed right into obedience. New home, crated a lot maybe, maybe not. Basically a whole new life. Gimme a couple of days to think about this and I will get back to you. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> Putting her back on dog food isn't an option. I will not feed it. As far as playing with the other dogs, it is limited with all my pups. I want her to show a stronger interest in humans than she does the other dogs. She is allowed time with my senior female Mal who will put her in her place.


 
I agree and if she was with littermates for too long without being seperated...little socialization outside the littermates.......see where this is going right........ sounds very familar....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I raise my pups in family units with 5 to seven dogs. A good minimal takes mininmal interaction from people to pick people as number one. Marginal dogs can go either way but need more human interaction. POS dogs pack bond every time, regardless of how much interaction there is. What I am saying let the dog play with the others, it won't make any difference if it is a good solid pup. If it isn't a good solid pup and he pack bonds he will save you a lot of work anyway because you aren't going to make hersomething he isn't through isolating her or any thing else.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Perhaps, the breeder did not play with the dog and then played with the dog when the people came to get the dog. I know some dogs with nerve problems have no problems playing on their own turf but in a new environment shut down. 

It sounds like your dog has no drive to me. When I got my puppy home, he was already willing and ready to learn and interact. I am sure if most people were honest they would tell you the same thing. Two weeks is a long time for a dog to not be interacting. I could see one day but not two weeks. 

I would wonder why the dog is 13 weeks old. I would imagine that this pup was returned by someone else because the dog has no drive. 

These are just some thoughts not accusations.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jack Roberts said:


> Perhaps, the breeder did not play with the dog and then played with the dog when the people came to get the dog. I know some dogs with nerve problems have no problems playing on their own turf but in a new environment shut down.
> 
> It sounds like your dog has no drive to me. When I got my puppy home, he was already willing and ready to learn and interact. I am sure if most people were honest they would tell you the same thing. Two weeks is a long time for a dog to not be interacting. I could see one day but not two weeks.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah same thoughts here, maybe drive is there, but nerves are so bad! I have never had a pup come home and day one act like a fool!!


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

I am responding now from my phone so forgive me if I don't hit on all the points that people have posted about. 

First she is spending time in her crate but not a ton. I am at home unless I am with clients. She is not isolated and we are raising her the same way way I have raised my agility and obedience pups. She does get to spend play time with my elderly lab and adolescent ACD but not all of her free time is spent with them. My elderly mal doesn't over correct her and they don't spend unsupervised time together. 

With what I am expecting from her I don't feel is too much. I train puppies for other venues of competition and I have never had a puppy of any breed that shows this little interest in anything. Most dogs would come bounding out of their crates ready to go. This puppy runs out of her crate pees and then lays in the yard while te others romp and play. 

We will be seeing her breeder tomorrow and meeting a trainer and I hope that they'll have some advice because at this point we feel like we really didn't get what we bargained for. 

I will take video of her tomorrow and post for feedback as well. 

If anyone will be at the trial tomorrow in St Anne, IL tomorrow look us up as we will be there to check it all out. 

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jack Roberts said:


> Perhaps, the breeder did not play with the dog and then played with the dog when the people came to get the dog. I know some dogs with nerve problems have no problems playing on their own turf but in a new environment shut down.
> 
> It sounds like your dog has no drive to me. When I got my puppy home, he was already willing and ready to learn and interact. I am sure if most people were honest they would tell you the same thing. Two weeks is a long time for a dog to not be interacting. I could see one day but not two weeks.
> 
> ...


That's more or less what I think except I don't think the puppy was returned. I think it was dud and couldn't sell it to anybody else.


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't suspect she had been returned. The breeder still had 4 female pups and she showed us all the puppies. I was to believe she wasn't trying to take advantage or any such thing. It could have just been the case that the dog has never been worked off her home turf. She's sweet but at this point even from an AKC competition aspect I would say she is only pet quality. Too bad it's not in my budget to buy another puppy right now


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Interesting...

Why did you wait till she is 13 weeks old to pick her up? That's way too long. In my view, 8 weeks with littermates is max, 7 weeks and then pick up is better.

If you are really serious about competing, I'd strongly consider returning it and get another puppy. No reason to stress the pup even more and no reasont o keep it if it isn't what you wanted.

Nate Harves, www.sportwaffenk9.com or Mike Diehls are breeders that live in your town, I guarantee if youw ant a schutzhund prospect pup - that's what you will get from those guys.

Best of luck with anything you decide to do, just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> With what I am expecting from her I don't feel is too much. I train puppies for other venues of competition and I have never had a puppy of any breed that shows this little interest in anything. Most dogs would come bounding out of their crates ready to go. This puppy runs out of her crate pees and then lays in the yard while te others romp and play.
> 
> We will be seeing her breeder tomorrow and meeting a trainer and I hope that they'll have some advice because at this point we feel like we really didn't get what we bargained for.
> 
> ...


Hi Stacy,

I think you answered your own question (s):smile: It's NOT too much to ask! And like Jody said it's not normal either. We'll wait and see what you breeder says but truly I would trust my gut feelings here.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> And like Jody said it's not normal either.


I agree and it certainly doesn't sound that way (normal behavior) which is why I wanted to see a video of the pup. I've heard of this occurring in my bully/mastiff breeds (laying around or sitting way more than normal) and in all cases there was either a heart issue or major orthopedic issue going on with the puppy. She did say the pup was checked out so it's difficult to not draw conclusions much different from those that have already been stated.


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't usually like to get my pups that old either. I was contacting breeders about upcoming litters to get on a list, and this particular breeders had pups available now. I know lots of people that are keeping dogs longer and longer now, but 13 weeks is definitely older than my general preference.


----------



## Alex Pitawanakwat (Sep 28, 2010)

If the breeder didn't bend over backwards socializing the puppies, you've probably got a very spooky, nervous puppy on your hands. You missed almost the entire critical socialization period (7-14 weeks) and I imagine the puppy is in a semi-permanent state of culture shock. Definitely not a good start for a performance dog, or a pet dog, for that matter.
If you're set on your performance goals, I think you'll have a VERY hard time with this dog. JMO based on rather limited personal experience and the research I did before getting my puppy.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know Stacy... I definitely wish you the best with everything, but, maybe, just MAYBE there is a reason there are 3 or 4 puppies unsold still at 13 weeks. I really don't know and can't comment on that as details are lacking.

But, generally... With good/excellent or proven/great litters with the working GSD, it is not unusal that 3 or 4 are sold or deposits put down before the dogs even went about their business, and the whole litters, save for maybe a shitter or 2, all claimed before puppies are 5 weeks of age.

Again, you are not new to dogs and dog training, like you mentioned, I'd have a heart to heart with yourself and husband and take it from there. 

All the best either way.



Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> I don't usually like to get my pups that old either. I was contacting breeders about upcoming litters to get on a list, and this particular breeders had pups available now. I know lots of people that are keeping dogs longer and longer now, but 13 weeks is definitely older than my general preference.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Stacy,

The title says "NO energy" but you say "at the breeders she was very motivated"? I'd be patient, lots of GSD's are slow maturing.
If you're used to a Malinois you might have unrealistic expectations of this puppy? If she has a decent pedigree with titled parents. I'd concentrate on bonding and building a relationship. If you don't have a flirt pole, buy or make one.
Get a Fenzi Frenzy toy while you're at it. I would NOT let her
spent too much time with any of your older dogs, no matter
how social they are. You want her bonded to you, not the pack.
If on the other hand you're convinced that this dog is a dud then do her and yourself a favor and rehome her or return to the breeder ASAP. There is nothing more frustrating then working a dog you don't like.




Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> We purchased a working GSD pup a couple of weeks ago. At the time she was almost 13 weeks old. Her breeder demonstrated her 'drive' at the kennel when we picked her up, and she was very motivated, etc.
> 
> Since we have gotten her home she has shown NOTHING. She is not motivated by food, toys, attention, etc. She does nothing but lay around. She eats fine and has been given a clean bill of health by the vet. I am unsure where to go with her....My husband is seriously ready to return her to the breeder, if that's even an option. It is just very frustrating.
> 
> ...


----------

